# New Peter Jackson film, The Lovely Bones



## xXxPriestessxXx (Nov 25, 2009)

This looks really interesting. I'll defiantly be checking it out.


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 25, 2009)

That seems quite interesting 








....reminds me of Higurashi for some odd reason


----------



## Randy (Nov 25, 2009)

Very strangly composed movie, really. It's like... a period based thriller, but then it's interlaced with a surreal _What Dreams May Come_ kinda subplot. 

Peter Jackson is a really interesting guy... I mean, you never really know what to expect from him. While _King Kong_ and _LotR_ had some similarities (huge scale epics, overcast skies, etc.)... look at those two movies compared to this or _Bad Taste_, or even _Braindead_.

Quite a really chameleon like dude.


----------



## Pauly (Nov 27, 2009)

It's an adaptation of the semi-famous book by Alice Sebold. My mum bought it to read on holiday years back and I ended up giving it a go when I ran out of other material. It wasn't too bad, probably appeal to the weepy crowd, even though the subject matter is quite dark.

EDIT - Jackson did Heavenly Creatures too so I can see why he'd tackle this one.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 1, 2009)

Rather looking forward to this movie, and was impressed that this slightly different take of a ghost story is getting as much attention. 

Have to agree with folks on their opinions of Peter Jackson being able to pull off quite a number of different budgets and genres of film. I really feel that it's a bit of a shame that he's not going to be the director for "the Hobbit."


----------



## jymellis (Dec 1, 2009)

my favorite is dead alive (also known as braindead as randy mentioned i believe)


----------



## synrgy (Dec 1, 2009)

Great director, great cast, and (*gasp*) it hasn't been a movie or a TV show before!!

Looking forward to this.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 1, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Great director, great cast, and (*gasp*) it hasn't been a movie or a TV show before!!
> 
> Looking forward to this.




I do not disagree!


----------



## synrgy (Dec 1, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> I really feel that it's a bit of a shame that he's not going to be the director for "the Hobbit."



Sorry for semi-OT, but my understanding is that while he's not directing it, his hands will be all over it. He's still producing, and as you may recall, he technically didn't direct a considerable portion of the LOTR trilogy. There were 5-7 some odd directors on that movie, who were technically listed as 'assistant directors' or some such. One man simply can't do everything on a production with that kind of scale. They were filming 4-5 scenes at 4-5 different locations (sometimes on different islands, even) simultaneously. I imagine the Hobbit, while directed (capably, I assume) by Mr. Del Toro, will still have Jackson's and WETA Workshop's fingerprints all over it.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 1, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Sorry for semi-OT, but my understanding is that while he's not directing it, his hands will be all over it. He's still producing, and as you may recall, he technically didn't direct a considerable portion of the LOTR trilogy. There were 5-7 some odd directors on that movie, who were technically listed as 'assistant directors' or some such. One man simply can't do everything on a production with that kind of scale. They were filming 4-5 scenes at 4-5 different locations (sometimes on different islands, even) simultaneously. I imagine the Hobbit, while directed (capably, I assume) by Mr. Del Toro, will still have Jackson's and WETA Workshop's fingerprints all over it.



A very good point and again, I must  .


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh man, the reviewers are eating this film alive... May have to wait and netflicks this one.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 11, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Oh man, the reviewers are eating this film alive... May have to wait and netflicks this one.



Yeah I saw on Metacritic. Empire gave the film 8/10 though, and I usually trust both Empire and the Baltimore Sun, though the latter's review hasn't turned up on MC yet.


----------



## x3030150hates (Jan 12, 2010)

It's a pretty damn good movie. I downloaded it last week. Still gonna go see it in theaters. The Visual effects in it to me, are way better than Avatar. The story was amazing. It was pretty close to the book, too. Definitely recommend it for anyone who is interested.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 15, 2010)

i love movies like these 

gotta see it when i get a chance.


----------

